
Fixers Know What “Repairable” Means – Now There’s a Standard for It - l1k
https://www.ifixit.com/News/35879/repairability-standard-en45554
======
black_puppydog
Now that this is a standard, I'd hope that e.g. public institutions (but also
enterprises, in an attempt to present themselves as sustainable) start
adjusting their internal rules for office equipment.

"Any device bought for operation in our company must be category B or above"
is quite a bit easier to verify than "it should kinda be repairable..."

